# help with hellybean



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

just installed hellybean and have a couple of questions. how do you add widgets to the main screens since long pressing just seems to bring up wallpaper options. also while plugged into my computer, it doesnt seem to recognize phone.

thanks


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

app drawer or menu button


----------



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

johnminator2468 said:


> app drawer or menu button


menu button

also play store force closes. tried the instructions posted about clearing apps/stopping program but no dice


----------



## ice99 (Aug 31, 2012)

What phone are you on?


----------



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

if anyone else is running the new version of hellybean...i need help
phone calls coming in without ringtone. is this happening to anyone else and if so, is there a fix?


----------

